# Prochot Offset is not kind



## gQx (Oct 22, 2022)

I got i7-9750h powerthrottles at 95°C(default)
Trying to change the prochot offset and/or locking it even from 5(default) to 4 then running ts bench shutdowns the pc after 2-3 seconds. And my thermal readings are nuts while some cores run at 75-80°C , 2 other runs at 95°C+. Here are some bios settings of mine. Changing anything will make it accept the offset and won't cause shutdown? (-50 undervolt is default it came with laptop and I leaved it at that)

Note: In one of the pictures "thermal throttling level = suggested settings" actually I've never changed that.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 22, 2022)

gQx said:


> power throttles at 95°C


That is not power throttling, that is thermal throttling. When your cores are equally loaded, you have an almost 20°C difference in the peak core temperatures from one core to the next. That is a sign that the thermal paste was not evenly applied or else the heatsink is not flat and it is not making even contact with the CPU cores. You need to disassemble your laptop so you can investigate and fix this problem. When one core is not being properly cooled, this can cause random shutdowns. 

Post a screenshot of the FIVR window and TPL window so I can see your settings.


----------



## gQx (Oct 23, 2022)

So I guess thermal paste or the heat sink was the problem like you said. I tried to flatten the heatsink by pulling hard from each side at the same time  idk if it made any difference then I've found this article and tried that (never heard of tinting before)


			http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appmeth/int/vl/intel_app_method_vertical_line_v1.1.pdf
		

now temp difference is like 6-7 degrees and overall temps dropped like 15. max temp was 81 at the ts bench without yellow or red error I've never saw my temp that low since when I bought it , it was always like 90-95 throttling. here is tpl and fivr
I guess I don't need to change prochot offset anymore thanks for the advice and the app


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 23, 2022)

gQx said:


> I've never saw my temp that low since when I bought it


That is good to hear. Amazing how some minor tweaking can make such a big difference like that. 

I would set the PP0 Power Limit to 0, press Apply and then clear the check mark out of the PP0 Power Limit box and press OK to save that. This power limit is not necessary. 

I would check the MMIO Lock box since Intel CPUs do not need two separate sets of power limits. The MSR power limits are good enough. 

I set Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. Just another power limit that is really not necessary. 



gQx said:


> thanks for the advice and the app


You are welcome. I still enjoy seeing a success story like you have posted.


----------



## gQx (Oct 23, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> That is good to hear. Amazing how some minor tweaking can make such a big difference like that.
> 
> I would set the PP0 Power Limit to 0, press Apply and then clear the check mark out of the PP0 Power Limit box and press OK to save that. This power limit is not necessary.
> 
> ...


done all that and now max power consumption is like 70-ish watts rather than 80's, temps are not so different I guess its just a laptop fan not a miracle but will give more boost to gpu maybe  I want to explore more but I don't have enough knowledge. For gaming should I disable c-states in bios? or any p states beside p0? and what about constant voltage will it improve smoothness and is it applicable to laptops? maybe I should google it since these questions will be endless


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 23, 2022)

gQx said:


> should I disable c-states in bios?


Disabling the C states prevents Intel Turbo Boost from working correctly. This will make your CPU run hotter and slower. Avoid following popular internet advice like this. 



gQx said:


> constant voltage


Not a good idea either. You have a laptop CPU, not a desktop CPU. Laptop CPUs use C states to reduce power consumption and heat. They also vary the voltage for the same reasons. Gaming smoothness and CPU voltage have nothing to do with each other. If you want, you can try setting the Speed Shift EPP variable on the main screen to 0 so the CPU runs at maximum speed even when lightly loaded. I prefer max speed when plugged in. It might make some tiny difference to game play but probably not. 

Your CPU seems to be running great. All the latest tricks are not going to turn it into something that it is not. Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop and then go play a game. Enable Nvidia GPU monitoring in the Options window so your GPU data is included in your log file. Attach a log file to your next post. Play a game for at least 15 minutes so I can see how your CPU is running.


----------



## gQx (Oct 23, 2022)

hit 95 again while gaming for brief times  speedshift was 0 instead of 20 this time here is 15 minute play (Rocket League) (starts with gpu clock changed I guess)
I'll try some CPU heavy games tomorrow


----------



## Shrek (Oct 23, 2022)

I have been known to carefully sand aluminum heatsinks flat.


----------



## gQx (Oct 23, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I have been known to carefully sand aluminum heatsinks flat.


well I live only 1 hour away from the seaside  before that I think I might change thermal pads but I don't even know which parts need that my old ones might be slided elsewhere on the heatsink or totally missing. Does those little chips around cpu affect heat values that much if not padded or pad was worn down?


----------



## gQx (Oct 25, 2022)

just ordered some arctic thermal pad (6 w/m.k). maybe I'll get more healthy results after that . I will try some cpu heavy games later like rdr2 or kingdom come deliverance


----------



## gQx (Oct 27, 2022)

after changing pads and paste, gpu temps never been above 65 but cpu is now way worse  maybe applied the paste wrong or heatsink has gone bad idk. core number 2 and 4 are the only ones reaching 95 and causing throttle while others didn't ever go above 88 when using cinebench (all 6 cores were showing %100 usage throughout the test). What do I need for lapping other than sandpaper and a glass surface to tape it there? I might go for that now as a last resort. Almost made it then like this  Here are the latest results from assassin creed odyssey said one of the most cpu heavy games

Edit: So I changed thermal paste again using a little less and that was it  never gone above 90 C on benchmark(assassin's creed odysses) you can check the 2022-10-28 log file. So changing pads did the trick eventually I guess. Picture of the heatsink below if anyone wandering... I added 4 more pads to marked areas and replaced the remaining. And I used electrical tape for gaps between fan-heatsink connections so all air in fans goes out and wouldn't blow any heat back inside.

And sorry about the many posts idk why forum didn't let me edit my previous ones. Have a nice day guys


----------

